# WWII Plane Dive



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Here's some pics from a dive a couple weeks ago. My pics and video have been trapped on my computer for a couple weeks since my laptop charger broke. Just finally ordered a new one. 

This was a UWF scuba club trip with Snapper Trapper Charters. Paul runs an awesome dive charter and always has really great places to take us. We have a few underwater archaeology students so this was a great way to have fun diving and experience raw, real, unadulterated Pensacola history in an interesting way. For me, this is what it's all about.

Thought I would share these with the PFF, It was truly a breathtaking sight. Looks to be a WWII-era F4 corsair. You could even stick your hands inside and feel the throttle and controls. Sorry they are not the best quality, they are all screenshots from 720p video. I may edit this down into a short video, haven't decided yet. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty cool!


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

What a great dive. Is the UWF dive club open to alumni as well? I've been looking into joining a dive club and the two that I know of are the UWF club and the club in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

That is an awesome dive. Paul Redman dropped me on it last year, and its one of my favorite wrecks. Here is a link to the video I shot. Paul has all the best spots!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> What a great dive. Is the UWF dive club open to alumni as well?


I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure. Its worth checking into. 

Firefish, thanks for the post. That is some really great footage. I tried to film the controls, but it was a bit too dark for the anemic little gopro. I need to mount some mini strobes on the top and maybe that would help


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, that's some nice viz!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a real shame there are very few Snapper left in the gulf though.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure. Its worth checking into.
> 
> Firefish, thanks for the post. That is some really great footage. I tried to film the controls, but it was a bit too dark for the anemic little gopro. I need to mount some mini strobes on the top and maybe that would help


 I have to throw out about !!!! 8000 lumens !!!! to even get the color I did in that video....could use a lot more.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

AWESOME pics! Looks like you guys had a great dive!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can remember when that plane was sitting on the wheels and you could swim under it. If it's the one in 140 feet. south of the pass.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> I have to throw out about !!!! 8000 lumens !!!! to even get the color I did in that video....could use a lot more.


Wow!!! I had no idea that much light was necessary


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like the one that was 118 feet deep to me that was 18 miles SSE of the pass. We used to call that the Grocery Store Airplane because every time we went to it we were garuanteed groceries...AJ, Grouper, trigger, lobster...you name it.



sealark said:


> I can remember when that plane was sitting on the wheels and you could swim under it. If it's the one in 140 feet. south of the pass.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> Looks like the one that was 118 feet deep to me that was 18 miles SSE of the pass. We used to call that the Grocery Store Airplane because every time we went to it we were garuanteed groceries...AJ, Grouper, trigger, lobster...you name it.


We didn't see much this time, I shot a small trigger and there was one large grouper hanging out underneath, but no amberjack to be seen.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SWEET PICS!

Let me know if you need someone to hold a light for you next time. I just bought this 5000 lumen canister light (laser beam/death ray) and I am dying to get it wet.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> SWEET PICS!
> 
> Let me know if you need someone to hold a light for you next time. I just bought this 5000 lumen canister light (laser beam/death ray) and I am dying to get it wet.


That Could be really Cool! I just wish the wind would lay down so that I could even get out!


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

Looked like there was a shovelnose in the hole in the wing at about 1:56


----------

